# Can your EX get married prior to the Motion For judgment & Decree of Divorce Default



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

*Can your EX get married prior to the Motion For judgment & Decree of Divorce Default*

(Just a little side note before you start reading this. After four years of asking for a divorce that he didn't want to do. Finally after I found someone he finally found a woman. He finally did what I asked him to divorce me.)

As I said, I received was a notice that a trail for Decree of Divorce will held July 10th 2012. No, I didn't respond to the Summons and Complaints because everything in the papers were as we had agreed. We share no children for child support. We share no property, bank accounts. In the complaint he said that he wanted no alimony or money from me. I sent back the letter stating that I had received the paper work, and had that notorized and sent back to him. 

My question is can he change anything in the divorce paper work? This is what the letter states that was sent to me.

More than sixty (60) days have elapsed since the summons and complaint upon you and yu have made no response to the Complaint, therefore you are in default. Plaintiff is entitiled to judgment aginst you as requested in the Complaint. The judgment will be based on the Complaint of the Plaintiff, and on all records, files and proceedings in this case, along with additional testimony and evidence profuced at trail.

My question is this. Is this when my divorce decree will be final?

The other question is how can he get married prior to this decree is final. There are pictures of the wedding posted June 13th. Don't get me wrong, I really don't care about this marriaage. I'm wondering if a person can get married prior to judge grants a judgment and decree of divorce (default)?

This will be held in South Dakota a long way from where I live.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Can your EX get married prior to the Motion For judgment & Decree of Divorce Defa*

If someone gets married before the divorce judgment is entered its usually called bigamy.


----------



## ohsobless (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: Can your EX get married prior to the Motion For judgment & Decree of Divorce Defa*



Pluto2 said:


> If someone gets married before the divorce judgment is entered its usually called bigamy.


Hi and thanks for getting back to me. Yes, it is bigamy! Call me crazy but as long as the divorce is granted under the circumstance of the paper work. I could care less. I'm sure he will have his day. I just want my freedom. Thanks again.


----------



## Kearson (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Can your EX get married prior to the Motion For judgment & Decree of Divorce Defa*

Maybe they did the wedding but didn't actually get married and are waiting for the divorce to be final to go to the court house and make it legal? If they went a head and 'got married' before the divorce was final, then that marriage is not legal, I would imagine.


----------

